# Glass external dropchecker



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2011)

I will try to use this as an external co2 dropcheker.


External CO2 dropchecker by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

Rather long piece of glass, but should work, and very cheap.


----------



## Sentral (4 Aug 2011)

No reason why it shouldn't work! How are you going to seal the end?


----------



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2011)

Will use a eheim end, silicone or closed cell foam. 

It cost £2, so I cannot really go wrong if it doesn't work. 


.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2011)

Hi Ghosty
Where did you get the glass u bend from?
hoggie


----------



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2011)

I got it on eBay. Just look for lab u glass. 

I set it up a while ago and it is working fine.  not as pretty As the guss or Ada but only cost £2. 


.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Aug 2011)

That's class glass 

What did you use to seal it in the end? Clear silicone would look smart.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Aug 2011)

I used black closed cell foam. This will allow me to take it off for cleaning . It works fine and I will buy 3 more.  very cheap. 


.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Aug 2011)

Hahaha you need to start a little website selling things like this.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Hahaha you need to start a little website selling things like this.


Nah, not much profit on this, not worth it.  


.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Aug 2011)

Taken this morning with the iphone.

Does the job perfectly:

Glass U shape drop checker by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2011)

Looks good mate - a nice cheaper alternative too.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Aug 2011)

Yep, just ordered another 5, will use them on nanos. Will also try to cut some of them, to see if it is possible.


----------



## ghostsword (14 Aug 2011)

I changed the closed cell foam for clear silicone.


External drop checker by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

Much better now. 

It works perfectly. How do I know? I am keeping a normal drop checker next to it, and the color is the same.


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I would be very interested in one of these for my nano tank I did look at the one on AE and really like the look of it, but can't justify the cost of it for a nano.

What are the dimensions of the one you have made?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/cal-aqu ... -5712.html


----------



## GHNelson (15 Aug 2011)

Cant find these on ebay :? 
hoggie


----------



## ghostsword (15 Aug 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Cant find these on ebay :?
> hoggie


Come on guys! 

Look for borosilicate lab glass, lots for sure. I bought a lot already but no way that I bought all.  

Don't worry if you cannot find them, I will put some for sale at £10 already with silicone and tested.  lol


---
- .


----------



## DRillo (15 Aug 2011)

If you wanted it to be really discreet could you use U shaped tube meant to take CO2 line into the tank?

I assume it would work just as well no matter what size it is?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plant-Aquariu ... 4320wt_985


----------



## ghostsword (15 Aug 2011)

There it goes!  it is perfect for nanos! Improvise guys!   there more than one method to do this, and the cable guides are perfect.


---
- .


----------

